# Adult (Sexual Nature)



## RhoKappa

As an adjective, adult is a very common English euphemism that refers to things of sexual nature.  They may also refer to themes that are not suitable for minors, such as violence.  However, in many contexts the adjective adult refers to sexual nature.  Here are some examples.

1. Sergei and Natasha are visiting an aquapark for some fun, but Yuri is visiting a strip club for some adult fun.
2. Lena is disgusted that Yuri spends too much time watching adult movies.

I know that the adjective взрослый directly translates to adult, but does the direct translation взрослая забава mean the same when referring to adult fun?  Does взрослые филмы refer to porno movies?  If not, how do you refer to adult themes in Russian?


----------



## Rosett

In a mild language - yes, but not really hard porn. To add erotic tint to it, many adult themes, especially movies, may be referred to as "клубничка". "Клубничка", however, can be also understood as a various pornographic content. Other euphemisms, often ambiguous or equivocal, are always possible, depending on the situation and on your sense of humor.

1. Сергей и Наташа идут в аквапарк, чтобы поразвлечься, а Юрий - на стриптиз за голой правдой.
2. Лене неприятно, что Юрий проводит слишком много времени, смотря клубничку.

Some current examples are added below:

Муж главы британского МВД смотрел "клубничку" дома по ТВ за государственный счёт.
Автор исследования не нашёл ни одного парня старше 20 лет, который бы никогда не смотрел "клубничку".
Asa Akira - порнозвезда, которую не знает лишь тот, кто никогда не смотрел клубничку.

"Adult things" can be rendered as "взрослые забавы", but "adult" as adjective in the given sense will be "для взрослых". "Adult fun", I think, stands better for "взрослые развлечения".


----------



## Budspok

"Взрослые фильмы" sounds a bit unnatural. You better say "фильмы для взрослых".


----------



## esperansa

I would say
Юра собирается в стрип клуб для интимного развлечения ( для интимных утех)

Does the phrase "is visiting" imply that he is going to visit the club, i.e. the plan for tonight?


----------



## Rosett

esperansa said:


> Юра собирается в стрип клуб для интимного развлечения ( для интимных утех)


Как раз интим в стрип-клубах обычно запрещён: смотреть - пожалуйста, трогать - нельзя.


----------



## esperansa

Rosett said:


> Как раз интим в стрип-клубе обычно запрещён: смотреть - пожалуйста, трогать - нельзя.


Интимные утехи или интимные развлечения это необязательно интимная близость и физический контакт.
https://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/интимный
Одно из значений слова интимный:касающийся отдельного лица, его личной жизни.

Юра пойдет на стриптиз,чтобы получить свою порцию интимных радостей от созерцания того, что там произойдет.


----------



## Rosett

esperansa said:


> А это необязательно интимная близость и физический контакт.
> https://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/интимный
> Одно из значений слова интимный:касающийся отдельного лица, его личной жизни.Юра пойдет на стриптиз,чтобы получить свою порцию интимных радостей от созерцания того, что там произойдет.


"Интимная жизнь" - да, но она не подходит к стрип-клубу.

"Интим" в стрип-клубе означает то же, что и в коротких объявлениях типа "Ищу работу ... . Интим не предлагать".


----------



## esperansa

Rosett said:


> "Интимная жизнь" - да, но она не подходит к стрип-клубу.
> 
> "Интим" в стрип-клубе означает то же, что и в коротких объявлениях типа "Ищу работу ... . Интим не предлагать".



еще ссылка: интимный: относящийся к области глубоко личного, сокровенного; задушевный, близкий
Заметьте, я _не упоминала интим_. Я сказала интимные утехи или интимные развлечения.


----------



## Maroseika

I agree that интим, интимный have nothing to do with "adult" things. I think this is something для взрослых, as already suggested: развлечения для взрослых, фильмы, книги для взрослых and so on.


----------



## esperansa

Maroseika said:


> I agree that интим, интимный have nothing to do with "adult" things. I think this is sonething для взрослых, as already suggested: развлечения для взрослых, фильмы, книги для взрослых and so on.



Ok. You think that the adjective adult has nothing to do with интим или интимный.

Let's look at the context again. _Yuri is visiting a strip club for some adult fun_
Let's look at the article in the UrbanDictionary : 

Adult fun  - euphemism for sex, very common on chatlines used by people who are looking for intimate encounters. I'm well endowed and I'm looking for girls interested in having some adult fun tonight.
How do you interpret the collocation intimate encounters based on the English article about adult fun, please?


----------



## Maroseika

esperansa said:


> How do you interpret the collocation intimate encounters based on the English article about adult fun, please?


I would not rely too much on the Urban dictionary, edited by nobody. Instead, I'd better depart from the context provided by the topic starter. Развлечения для взрослых seems to me adequate translation for "adult fun" in given context.


----------



## esperansa

Maroseika said:


> I would not rely too much on the Urban dictionary, edited by nobody. Instead, I'd better depart from the context provided by the topic starter. Развлечения для взрослых seems to me adequate translation for "adult fun" in given context.


_Развлечения для взрослых _sounds idiomatic to me. Let's go back to the context about a strip club. 

How would you render that example into Russian with use of your version развлечения для взрослых?


----------



## Rosett

esperansa said:


> еще ссылка: интимный: относящийся к области глубоко личного, сокровенного; задушевный, близкий
> Заметьте, я _не упоминала интим_. Я сказала интимные утехи или интимные развлечения.


Видите ли, атмосфера стрип-клуба по своей сути коллективная, на чём и строится особый характер развлечений, прямо противоречащий словарному определению интимного (глубоко личного, сокровенного, задушевного, близкого). Плюс запрет физического контакта, неотъемлемого в случае интимных отношений (утех, развлечений), что разжигает в мозгу совершенно иные поленья страсти. Стрип-клуб, если хотите - это коллективный эротический психоз. Там некоторые наблюдают даже друг за другом, а не за действием на сцене, и распаляются от этого тоже. Ничего личного, сокровенного, задушевного не остаётся - все чувства и эмоции наизнанку, навыпуск.
И если Юрий направляется в стрип-клуб, интимных развлечений он там не найдёт.


----------



## Rosett

esperansa said:


> _Развлечения для взрослых _sounds idiomatic to me. Let's go back to the context about a strip club.
> 
> How would you render that example into Russian with use of your version развлечения для взрослых?


It doesn't mean you have to translate it this way. The entire OP sentence is already bulky, and it would put on another at least 20% with Russian translation, beyond its literal meaning.


----------



## Rosett

esperansa said:


> Does the phrase "is visiting" imply that he is going to visit the club, i.e. the plan for tonight?


The meaning is посещает, unrelated to the time frame.


----------



## Maroseika

esperansa said:


> _Развлечения для взрослых _sounds idiomatic to me. Let's go back to the context about a strip club.
> 
> How would you render that example into Russian with use of your version развлечения для взрослых?


...Юрий предпочитает "развлечения для взрослых" и ходит в стрип-клубы.
I agree it's idiomatic, therefore used it between quotation marks.


----------

